# Uber Insurance Info



## Christopher B (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi! I recently started driving in New Orleans and I haven't been able to find Uber's Insurance information anywhere online. I want to have something with me just in case I get into an accident. Being in an accident is a stressful enough time as it is and I want to be prepared. I feel like this should be more of a big deal since you're always supposed to have proof of insurance on you while you're driving. I feel like this should be something that Uber gives you when you first sign up... 

Anyway, if anyone has any info or could point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it...

Topher


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

http://newsroom.uber.com/2014/02/insurance-for-uberx-with-ridesharing/


----------



## Christopher B (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting this. I actually saw this but unfortunately it is not what I want. This somewhat explains the amount of coverages available but not particulars. e.g. Insurance Carrier, policy number,contact info, etc... If (God forbid) I hit someone (Which Im not planning on doing), I can't just say "I'm covered. Call Uber" 1. Because they don't have a phone number to call. 2. Police require proof of insurance. I'm going to email Uber directly and see what they say...


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

When you accept a ride, look at the waybill for the ride. At the bottom of the waybill is a link to the certificate of insurance from James River. In the waybill is the pertinent info as to when the coverage for that ride begins, etc..

The only thing that I don't know about is the coverage while the app is on but you aren't engaged in a ride. Uber does indicate they provide coverage, but I don't know where the CoI is for that. If questioned,I would just use the one in the last waybill provided.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's Certificate of Liability Insurance (printout)*


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

You need to call up a version from the Waybill, then download it to your phone as a PDF, then get it to a printer (e.g., by emailing it to yourself).

Keep in mind that ridesharing insurance is only indemnification -- that is, the Uberlyft policy only applies after you submit a claim to your personal carrier and "if" they deny the claim (which they will, of course).

You cannot provide the Uberlyft certificate as "proof of insurance," either after an accident or subsequent to a traffic stop.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

There's a reason Uber doesn't want to make it easy for you to see what they will and won't cover. It's very important to understand that if you are in an accident, your personal insurance gets notified first. If you haven't told them you are playing Uber ********* while on their policy, you'll be cancelled immediately. Have fun getting any decent, fair priced insurance after that happens.

Uber also has covered their ass in their terms you agreed to, it states that it is your responsibility to obey all local laws. Proper insurance is a law. Uber can hang you out to dry if you don't have proper insurance.

If a passenger is injured and you're denied by your insurance, (Your claim will be denied unless you have changed your policy to include ********* insurance) do you think Uber fight for you while the injured passengers' attorney tries to take everything you own? Do you think Uber is more likely to run away because you didn't have proper insurance? Are you prepared to have your future paychecks garnished, for the rest of time, to pay for the injured person's lawsuit?

Call your insurance company.


----------



## Christopher B (Aug 6, 2015)

UberTDI said:


> When you accept a ride, look at the waybill for the ride. At the bottom of the waybill is a link to the certificate of insurance from James River. In the waybill is the pertinent info as to when the coverage for that ride begins, etc..
> 
> The only thing that I don't know about is the coverage while the app is on but you aren't engaged in a ride. Uber does indicate they provide coverage, but I don't know where the CoI is for that. If questioned,I would just use the one in the last waybill provided.


Thank you! Uber was just recently approved here in NOLA and part of the agreement was that Uber is to cover drivers in NOLA as Primary from app on to app off. The waybill info will definitely suffice initially. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Christopher B (Aug 6, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> There's a reason Uber doesn't want to make it easy for you to see what they will and won't cover. It's very important to understand that if you are in an accident, your personal insurance gets notified first. If you haven't told them you are playing Uber ********* while on their policy, you'll be cancelled immediately. Have fun getting any decent, fair priced insurance after that happens.
> 
> Uber also has covered their ass in their terms you agreed to, it states that it is your responsibility to obey all local laws. Proper insurance is a law. Uber can hang you out to dry if you don't have proper insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Uber was just recently approved here in NOLA and part of the agreement was that Uber is to cover drivers in NOLA as Primary from app on to app off. So my inderstanding is I don't have to give anyone my personal insurance because Uber is covering from the time I go online to the time I go offline (theoretically). Knock on wood. Personally, I think it should be that way nationwide. Maybe eventually it will. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I am not in your market, nor do I claim to know the laws in The Big Easy. I just hate to see people get screwed over by Uber. Do your homework. 

PS...Love your city. I visit NOLA whenever possible.


----------

